# My Jeep Rubicon Ready, willing and able



## ken643

My Jeep was just fully serviced and is now ready to go for the next round. Bring it on!


----------



## Stripe This

7.5' Fisher SD? Any timbrens or added weight in the rear? Just purchased an 2002 Wrangler.


----------



## ken643

Stripe This;1775312 said:


> 7.5' Fisher SD? Any timbrens or added weight in the rear? Just purchased an 2002 Wrangler.


Its a 6'-9" LD with pro wings, the wings add 20 inches. Yes Timbrens installed in front, only dips about an inch when plow is up. Works very well. I think the LD model became the SD model now. As for weight in the rear, I have a small Toro 4/18 snow blower in the back with an extra gallon and a half of gas some tools, tow strap shovel, extra plow fluid, off road recovery kit and extra wiper blades. That's about it.


----------



## Stripe This

ken643;1775334 said:


> Its a 6'-9" LD with pro wings, the wings add 20 inches. Yes Timbrens installed in front, only dips about an inch when plow is up. Works very well. I think the LD model became the SD model now. As for weight in the rear, I have a small Toro 4/18 snow blower in the back with an extra gallon and a half of gas some tools, tow strap shovel, extra plow fluid, off road recovery kit and extra wiper blades. That's about it.


Very helpful, thank you. Any issues with the heavier snowfalls?


----------



## ken643

Stripe This;1775340 said:


> Very helpful, thank you. Any issues with the heavier snowfalls?


None, the Jeep is a tank I also attribute that to the best snow tires available Blizzacks. I have only needed to lock the axles I think twice since I owned the Jeep (2008) It just goes through it all. If its real deep I just plow more often.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Is that vinyl or paint on the plow?


----------



## ken643

DodgeBlizzard;1775354 said:


> Is that vinyl or paint on the plow?


Decal bought on ebay


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I have a vinyl cutter and have wanted to do my plows. Keep us posted on how well it holds up.


----------



## ken643

DodgeBlizzard;1775373 said:


> I have a vinyl cutter and have wanted to do my plows. Keep us posted on how well it holds up.


This is I think my third year with it on there. No issues


----------



## tasbm5

Hi, do you have a transmission cooler in your jeep ? Reason I ask is I have a 04 Sarah automatic and a
7.6 LD plow and wondering if I should put one in ?
Thanks Terry


----------



## ken643

tasbm5;1776334 said:


> Hi, do you have a transmission cooler in your jeep ? Reason I ask is I have a 04 Sarah automatic and a
> 7.6 LD plow and wondering if I should put one in ?
> Thanks Terry


I do not have one. How ever I do change my trans fluid and filter after every tough winter. Knock on wood no trans issues at all.


----------



## tasbm5

Do you plow in 4low or 4high ? and great looking setup by the way .


----------



## ken643

tasbm5;1776341 said:


> Do you plow in 4low or 4high ? and great looking setup by the way .


Thanks! I have never used low range ever. Never needed it


----------



## tjmahl

Hi Ken,

Where did you have trans coolers installed? Or did you do it. Also what maintenance did you do recently.

Thanks


----------



## ken643

tjmahl;1776799 said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Where did you have trans coolers installed? Or did you do it. Also what maintenance did you do recently.
> 
> Thanks


I DO NOT have an auxiliary (aftermarket) transmission cooler. Everything is factory. After this bad winter I had the following service done recently:

1) Trans fluid and filter

2) Oil change and filter

3) lube

4) transfer case fluid and check rear end oil.

5) Flush coolant and new thermostat (never been done)

I don't do this every year just after tough snow seasons.


----------



## tjmahl

Cool thanks


----------



## ken643

Getting the Jeep ready for hopefully another great snow season. Good luck this year everyone!!


----------



## Jeep_thing

ken643;1775347 said:


> None, the Jeep is a tank I also attribute that to the best snow tires available Blizzacks. I have only needed to *lock the axles* I think twice since I owned the Jeep (2008) It just goes through it all. If its real deep I just plow more often.





ken643;1776342 said:


> Thanks! I have never used low range ever. Never needed it


You locked the Tru-Loks? You have the locker mod?


----------



## ken643

Jeep_thing;1836585 said:


> You locked the Tru-Loks? You have the locker mod?


Yes I bought that mod off ebay.
Mod allows axles to be locked in high range.


----------



## Jeep_thing

ken643;1836594 said:


> Yes I bought that mod off ebay.
> Mod allows axles to be locked in high range.


Yep... wondering what you were in when you had to lock them? Meaning, were you stuck or in deep snow, ice...? With the Blizzaks?


----------



## ken643

Jeep_thing;1836597 said:


> Yep... wondering what you were in when you had to lock them? Meaning, were you stuck or in deep snow, ice...? With the Blizzaks?


Deep snow. Plow was up all the way and I was still plowing about 4 inches. Locking gave me the extra I needed to get through


----------



## Jeep_thing

ken643;1836600 said:


> Deep snow. Plow was up all the way and I was still plowing about 4 inches. Locking gave me the extra I needed to get through


Nice. I have watched a couple of your videos, I will work my way through them. Thank you for sharing.


----------

